# Nordend flupunkte



## Gonah (20. November 2008)

Aloha Leute,
Ich wollte mal fragen wie man das endert das man zb von der borenischen tundra nach drachenöde fliegen will man hat auch beide flugpunkte aber es wird nur das land angezeigt wo ich bin aber vom heulenden vjord kann ich dort hien das war dort ne quest, wie ist das dann in der tundra.


----------



## Falathrim (20. November 2008)

Das Addon ist eine Woche und einen Tag alt...

Finde es heraus!

Aber ansonsten...Falscher Bereich


----------



## Ogil (20. November 2008)

Ich glaub der Geier ist uebertaktet. Schliess mal die Fluegel kurz und lass uns die Ergebnisse wissen...


----------



## Nofel (21. November 2008)

Hast du alle Treiber Aktualisiert? Kann zu solchen Problemen führen wenn der Grakatreiber veraltet ist. 
Könnte natürlich auch ein Virus sein. Einfach mal durchscannen lassen und einen Aktuellen Virenscanner installieren. Vielleicht sind auch einfach die Lüfter verstaubt. Einfach mal sauber machen.
Festplatte könntest du auch mal defragmentieren. Keine Ahnung ob es hilft aber Schaden kann das nicht.


^^


----------



## lavax (21. November 2008)

WTF! Versteht ihr wirklich was der TE für ein Problem hat??
Ich kann lediglich mutmaßen das er im falschen Forum gelandet ist....


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Ich kann lediglich mutmaßen das er im falschen Forum gelandet ist....


Wirklich? Du meinst fehlende WoW-Flugpunkte haben garkeine Hardware-Probleme zur Ursache?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollower (21. November 2008)

Gonah schrieb:


> Aloha Leute,
> Ich wollte mal fragen wie man das endert das man zb von der borenischen tundra nach drachenöde fliegen will man hat auch beide flugpunkte aber es wird nur das land angezeigt wo ich bin aber vom heulenden vjord kann ich dort hien das war dort ne quest, wie ist das dann in der tundra.


*uff* Ernsthaft, keine Flames. Aber manches sprengt den Rahmen. Ich korrigiere nur mal eben die Rechtschreibfehler. Leider ergeben die Sätze dann noch immer keinen Sinn! Hilfe!

*Ich wollte mal fragen wie man das ändert, dass man z.B. von der boreanischen Tundra zur Drachenöde Fliegen will
*Wie man es ändert, das man es will? Das ist relativ leicht. Erste Voraussetzung wäre, das Du auf jeden Fall von der boreanischen Tundra zur Drachenöde fliegen willst. Dann musst Du von Dir aus sagen: Ich will das nicht mehr. Das sollte helfen.

*Man hat auch beide Flugpunkte*
Joa, dessen' Ding! Unter Umständen hat man noch ganz viele mehr.
*
Aber es wird nur das Land angezeigt wo ich bin*
Drücke die Taste 'M' und klicke Dich mit der Maus (ggf. vorher den Verkleinern"-Button nutzen) einfach in Gebiete die Du sehen möchtest. Dann siehst Du nicht nur das "Land", in dem Du Dich befindest.

Dieser Satz ist die Bombe:
aber vom heulenden vjord kann ich dort hien das war dort ne quest,

Ich denke Du meinst:
*Aber vom heulenden Fjord kann ich dort hin, das war dort ein Quest*
Weitere Mögliche Korrekturen fallen mir dazu nicht ein. Leider erschließt sich mir nicht einmal der Sinn. Wenn Du da hinkannst, ist dann nicht alles in trockenen Tüchern?

*wie ist das dann in der Tundra?*
Ich denke mal so wie es da immer ist. Leicht windig, einige mobs, viele Mammuts und ziemlich kalt.

So und jetzt noch einmal, aus
*Ich wollte mal fragen wie man das endert das man zb von der borenischen tundra nach drachenöde fliegen will man hat auch beide flugpunkte aber es wird nur das land angezeigt wo ich bin aber vom heulenden vjord kann ich dort hien das war dort ne quest, wie ist das dann in der tundra.*

wurde
*Ich wollte mal fragen wie man das ändert, dass man z.B. von der boreanischen Tundra nach Drachenöde fliegen will, man hat auch beide Flugpunkte aber es wird nur das Land angezeigt wo ich bin aber vom heulenden Fjord kann ich dort hin, das war dort ein Quest, wie ist das dann in der Tundra?*

Heftig. Ich habe eben noch einmal nachgedacht. Ich habe jetzt zehn Minuten damit verbringen müssen bis sich mir erschloss wovon Du redest:

*Hallo zusammen,
ich habe da mal eine Frage: Ich war bereits einmal in der Drachenöde und habe dort den Flugpunkt markiert. Im heulenden Fjord kann ich problemlos von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt reisen. Nun war ich in der boreanischen Tundra, nur leider kann ich von dort aus nicht zur Drachenöde fliegen. So kenne ich das gar nicht aus dem klassischen World of Warcraft und The Burning Crusade. Könnte es möglich sein das Nordend in zwei Bereiche aufgeteilt wurde und es nicht möglich ist mit einem Flugmount vom östlichen Teil des Kontinents zum westlichen zu fliegen oder umgekehrt?*

Leider habe ich keine Antwort, aber das gleiche Problem und die gleiche Frage stellt sich mir auch. Nur weiß ich nicht was dies im Hardware bzw. PC Problembereich zu suchen hat.


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2008)

Die Antwort auf dies Ingame-Problem ist: Es gibt einen Flugpunkt zwischen der Tundra und dem Fjord und diesen muss man haben, damit man die ganze Strecke fliegen kann. Es gibt so ein Schildkroetenschiff mit dem man die gesamte suedliche Kueste abfahren kann um die auf dem Weg liegenden Flugpunkte frei zu schalten.


----------



## Nofel (21. November 2008)

Also die Sachen die ich beschrieben hab sollte er trotzdem einmal machen. Kann nie Schaden und er hat Zeit über sein Problem Nachzudenken. Ach ja wie war das noch den "WhatTheF*ck" Ordner löschen?


----------



## Falcon245 (21. November 2008)

@ Hollower

Made my day! Hab herzhaft gelacht.

Wenn wir aber ehrlich sind, kann man das nur herauslesen, wenn man das kleine Problem selbst auch schon hatte. 

Ansonsten sehen wir hier vom TE wieder einmal das übliche Kauderwelsch, das es einem nicht einfach macht keine Vorurteile über das Alter oder die geistige Reife einiger Mitspieler und Forumuser zu haben. 

Aber die Hoffnung ob einer zunehmenden halbwegs korrekten Anwendung der deutschen Sprache stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was bringt mir Kommunikation, wenn mich mein Gegenüber nicht versteht?


----------



## Hollower (21. November 2008)

Falcon245 schrieb:


> @ Hollower
> 
> Made my day! Hab herzhaft gelacht.
> 
> ...


Genau das wollte ich sagen. Ich mache ja selber Rechtschreibfehler, auch schon einmal Buchstabendreher, gelegentlich falsche Interpunktion und im Eifer des Schreibens schleichen sich auch manchmal seltsame, grammatikalische Konstellationen der Wörter ein. Von daher ignoriere ich solche Fehler in der Regel. Aber wenn es so dermaßen weit geht mit den Fehlern das ich denke ein kleiner, sechs jähriger, ausländischer Junge der seit sechs Jahren im Ausland lebte und gerade frisch mit seiner Familie hier angekommen ist wäre noch am Flughafen Terminal online gegangen in das Buffed Forum und hätte einen Beitrag verfasst, dann hört es auf mit der Rücksicht.


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2008)

@Hollower: Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klasse geschrieben, und ich kann deinen Posts, besonders dem 2., nur zustimmen.


----------

